# Need advice on Diamond Resorts



## mychel53 (Sep 28, 2011)

My husband and I own at Los Abrigados in Sedona which used to be ILX and Diamond took bought the property when they went into bankruptcy.  We are not part of the whole Diamond Resort Club and only have access to 20 or so properties of which none we would use. Diamond bought these out of bankruptcy from ILX. Our TS was converted to points and we can not transfer these into RCI because of the type of TS we purchased through ILX.. We can use the week however with Interval. We actually use Los Abrigrados and have been visting this resort for 6 years. The changes with Diamond are confusing.

The only way we can access the other 200 Diamond properties is by buying more points starting at 2000 points for about $6800, This would give us enough points to travel to the other 200 resort properties around the world, should we want to use them.

Has anyone else had experience with Diamond and is it worth to buy the points or just stick with Interval should we wish to go somewhere else other than Sedona?  

Thanks.


----------



## dwojo (Sep 28, 2011)

mychel53 said:


> My husband and I own at Los Abrigados in Sedona which used to be ILX and Diamond took bought the property when they went into bankruptcy.  We are not part of the whole Diamond Resort Club and only have access to 20 or so properties of which none we would use. Diamond bought these out of bankruptcy from ILX. Our TS was converted to points and we can not transfer these into RCI because of the type of TS we purchased through ILX.. We can use the week however with Interval. We actually use Los Abrigrados and have been visting this resort for 6 years. The changes with Diamond are confusing.
> 
> The only way we can access the other 200 Diamond properties is by buying more points starting at 2000 points for about $6800, This would give us enough points to travel to the other 200 resort properties around the world, should we want to use them.
> 
> ...



  I own with Diamond in the U>S> colection and belong to the club. For my wife and I it works great because the flexibility is wonderful we check in on any day of the week and stay from 2 day to however many days our points allow. I do not know your situation or how you want to travel so can only advise you to do what works best for you.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it sure is confusing! We're in the same boat as you, and are trying to figure out the Diamond program. We did not buy into the points program, but Diamond gave us the option to try it out, and so far it's been positive. Our 1BR Jerome unit (we were in the old program - never upgraded in ILX) is now worth 6,000 points in Interval. We used 2,250 points for a 1BR in Maui at the Westin Ka'anapali Villas (flextime), and I booked a 2BR in St Thomas at Marriott's Frenchman's Reef for 2,000 (again flextime). And I have more than enough points for a third vacation! Now, I just need to find the time...  

I'm not looking at buying more points right now, as the 6,000 is working out fine for us in Interval. If I were you, I'd try Interval first before spending the money for more Diamond points.


----------



## gjw007 (Sep 28, 2011)

2000 points in Diamond won't get you anything.  Really, have you looked at Interval and the quick getaways (or what ever they are called, these names seem to change ever few years) as they can provide vacation choices much lower than buying additional points and the maintenance fees.  it may not work for you but I think it is worth looking at.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 28, 2011)

Annual fees for that will be the sum of a fee per points assessment + an annual trust maintenance fee + an annual club membership fee.  In the end your overall fee for those 2000 points will be atrociously high - so high that you simply rent the same or equivalent units for that same amount of annual payment (or maybe even less) - and that's without even considering the $6800 you would have to pay.

*****

As others have already mentioned, don't waste your time with a 2000 point contract.


----------

